# Cage wire size question.



## Gomanson

Hello,

I'm in the process of building cages.  I made the floors with 1/2" x 1" wire (the 1/2" side facing up).  Those floors fold up for 4" in height for use as baby saver wire.  I purchased 1"x2" welded wire for the walls and ceiling.  Here's the dilemma:

Every set of cage building instructions I have found calls for 1x2" wire on the walls.  BUT, everyone I have asked about predator-proofing cages says that weasels can get through a 1x2" hole and that raccoons can reach through that size hole and do damage. 

We had a weasel kill our three laying hens in December, so I know they are in the area.  So what's the deal with cage wire sizes?  Would 1x1" wire solve the predator problem?  It's a lot cheaper than the 1/2"x1" wire.  Or is 1x2" not a problem?


----------



## jessica117

That is what I have on my rabbit cages and "knock on wood" we've been ok.  Our bunnies live right next to our dog though so I'm sure she helps keep predators away.

Don't really know what else to tell you.


----------



## hoodat

The only reason for using 1X2 is the cost of the wire but a few lost bunnies can make up that cost in a hurry. I just use 1/2X1 all the way. That way any cage can be used for any rabbit no matter the size. I have a lot of stray cats around and I'm sure they'd make a grab at any rabbit if they could reach it. Actually I don't mind the cats. I never have a mouse or rat problem in my house. I just make sure they can't get a paw through the wire.


----------



## rabbitman

1/2 inch hardware cloth. It works really well if it stapled to some wood. We built hutches andused that wire.


----------



## rickerra

Late to the discussion...

I've been researching cages and wire sizes too.  I too have heard the stories about predators and how big the wire holes should be... mostly from BYC dealing with chickens (I also have).

One reason 1" x 2" wire is used in cages is it's wire thickness... 14 gauge.  It makes for much stiffer and stronger sides and tops.  For the cage floors, you need 1/2" in one dimension of the hole, but 1/2" x 1" wire commonly only comes in 16 gauge... which is a slightly thinner wire and thus not as stiff.  This is why many 30" or larger floors in the good cages come with spreader bars... which are thick stiff "rods" to be put under the floor to give it more strength.

1/2" x 1/2" hardware cloth is usually 19 or 20 gauge... so it's not very stiff and would not make a good cage without some sort of framing to it.  Lots of folks use it in hutches... but I hear it is hard on rabbit's feet.  I used it on my chicken coop and it's rather rough/abrasive to the touch.

One way I've seen is to elevate the cages... inside a 3 walled "shed" or "hutch".... and if necessary, put pipe or PVC pipe... something smooth around the legs of the frame to prevent rats, snakes and other creepy-crawlies from getting up to the cages.

Food for thought.  Cheers!


----------



## Bossroo

To make the wire cage floors very solid...  I use 2 strands of  10 or 12 guage wire streatched tight along the bottom leangth of a row of  cages  (1/2" x 1") bottom  wire. I  attach them to iron pipe or wood 2x4 end  frame at each end of the cages, running leagthways about 1/3 of the distance from each wide side then clamp them with  "J" clips at 6 " intervals to the bottoms of the 1/2 x 1" bottom wire.


----------



## scfarmboy

well dang it i  just brought my wire and i got 1/2 x 1 for the bottom and 1x2 for sides and top to late to cage it now hope i will be okay useing it  but my dogs sould keep most critters out the area


----------



## dewey

Keep in mind that not only are they more vulnerable to predators, if litters are going being raised babies can easily fall thru 1x2 wire, and they eventually will.  Smaller wire can be retro'd to the sides a few inches high to keep them contained but it doesn't help the predator issue.  Hardware cloth is not ever recommended for floors.  As most of us find out, trying to cut corners in the basic housing needs always ends up costing more.


----------



## doubled

Hi, All my cages are 12 foot long all wire cages made with 1x2 sides and roof-front-backs, 1/2 x 1 floors each divided into 4, 36 inch wide cages. I live in wooded area with coons, possums, snakes, cats, I do not have weasels ( few neighbors come close) I have never had an issue with anything but those rotten house cats            thinking its fun to reach inside the cage and swipe at them as they run by. My neighbors sure go thru alot of cats..................

I have 48 rabbits at the moment. About 16 go to Camp tomorrow.

Never had an issue with babbies falling thru sides of 1 x 2 wire, all I raise is New Zealands and Californians, pretty good size when out of nest box.

I been raising rabbits since Johnson was president, sounds better than 46 years, ouch.....      not an expert just my 2 cents........


----------



## brentr

Lots of good suggestions and input on here.  Something I've seen is to make a "baseboard" out of plywood and run it around the perimeter of the cage (attached on the outside) - keeps babies in and depending on height, can deter some predators.  My grow out pen is half inch hardware cloth on the sides, 1x1/2 for the floor.  But that is mainly because those were the materials I stumbled on to when looking for cheap building supplies!


----------

